# Windows doesn't recognize my Bluray drive



## Notolone

Sorry, I see that the other top topic is similar, but I don't want to distract from that users problem.

This my set up http://pcpartpicker.com/p/oIn8

Windows tech support confirmed it was not a software problem. Here's where I stand. Before just now, the disc drive would open, the power light would come on, and it would take discs, but Windows would not acknowledge that I had a disc drive. 

So I opened it up and saw that the power and sata cables were properly in place, but I gave it a different output from the power source, and put the sata cable in a different slot on the motherboard. 

THEN, Windows STILL doesn't acknowledge my disc drive, and the disc drive very quickly closes on it's own without the button being pressed.

I've actually had this problem for a year now, it's just that I've RARELY had to use discs until now. Funny thing is though, I'm pretty sure I installed Windows 8 using this disc drive.


So I then went to the boot menu and noticed that from THERE, it is recognized that my blu-ray drive exists. I also noticed that the SATA port it was in was listed as disabled. I enabled it and restarted my computer. Although the disc drive no longer immediately shuts, Windows still does not recognize it.

Now I think the problem might lay in the fact that I don't have the right driver for it. I have an ihes 112-04. I go to this page http://www.firmwarehq.com/Lite-On/drives.html

and can't find the right driver. Google is no help either. Can anyone help me?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Does the drive appear in explorer? Even if it does, go into device manager and see if you have a yellow exclamation point next to the drive.


----------



## Notolone

I don't have internet explorer any more, I deleted it (or maybe I just removed all the shortcuts, either way I can't find it). The disc drive doesn't show up at all in the device manager. It's as if it doesn't exist.


----------



## voyagerfan99

No, not Internet Explorer. Windows Explorer. You know, how you navigate through files? That's what I mean when I say Explorer.


----------



## Notolone

Oh I see. No, It doesn't appear in windows explorer.


----------



## StrangleHold

Try changing the SATA controller the drive is on to IDE mode. I've had problems with Blu ray/DVD drives running in AHCI mode.


----------



## Notolone

Would I do that in the boot menu? I'm not sure how to go about that. I've built a computer, but I'm still confused on a lot of terminology.


----------



## StrangleHold

Not the boot menu, the bios. Need to find the SATA controllers section and see what mode they are running in. I don't use Asrock boards, have no idea where they are listed.


----------



## Notolone

I keep restarting my computer, and I see press "x" to enter Boot menu, uefi, flash. But nothing about bios. I looked it up and I found this http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/a/biosaccess_mb.htm

But pressing F2 just took me to the boot menu again.


----------



## johnb35

If the drive closes on its own then most likely its a bad drive.  I've seen this before and a new drive solved it.  However, you haven't replied to voyagerfans question if you have looked in device manager for any entries with yellow question/exclamation marks.  Its possible there is a registry error causing the drive to not appear.  Answer this and we will go from there.


----------



## Notolone

Sorry, it does not appear in device manager at all. The problem of it automatically closing is now gone.

The only place I've seen it acknowledged from is the boot menu.


----------



## johnb35

So there are no entries with yellow question/exclamation marks?  Does anything show up in cd/dvd drives?  If nothing shows up, then the drive is defective, providing the sata data cable is attached securely.


----------



## Notolone

No entries with yellow question/exclamation marks. Nothig shows up in cd/dvd drives. If the drive is defective, why does it show up in the boot menu?


----------



## johnb35

Cd drive option will usually show up in the boot option even if the drive isn't attached.


----------



## Notolone

But it mentions that I have a Liteon ihes 112-4. How would it know that?


----------



## johnb35

Can you tell me what motherboard you have? And also what sata port its plugged into?


----------



## Notolone

Sure. This is my set up. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/oIn8 My motherboard is http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-fm2a75mdgs

Right now it's plugged in to sata port 3. I think before this I had it plugged in to 6. My SSD and my memory card/usb drive are plugged in to the motherboard and still work just fine.


----------



## johnb35

I still say you have a defective drive.  You only have one sata controller on your board.  So if you have an ssd and a card reader attached and they are fine then it has to be a bad bluray drive.  

Put the blu ray in another system and see if it detects it in windows.


----------



## StrangleHold

Notolone said:


> I keep restarting my computer, and I see press "x" to enter Boot menu, uefi, flash. But nothing about bios. I looked it up and I found this http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/a/biosaccess_mb.htm
> 
> But pressing F2 just took me to the boot menu again.


 
 Think it might be the Delete key.


----------



## Notolone

I got it working! Thank you so much all of you. It means so much to me that you've taken time out of your day to see me through this. Stanglehold, it needed to be put on IDE mode!

Can anyone tell me what the difference between IDE mode and the other settings are, and why I would ever not want it on IDE mode?


----------



## StrangleHold

AHCI will give you few options for a harddrive that IDE doesn't. But for a CD/DVD or Blu Ray drive it makes no difference, even speed wise.


----------

